
Native Apps are Doomed - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/native-apps-are-doomed-ac397148a2c0
======
lucodibidil
When millions of apps are competing for the 20~30 spots on the mobile phone
screen, demand will define the scale of supply, which will destine to shrink.
But I disagree with the word "doom". The author use it to attract eyeball
mainly.

